# Problem with exo terra hood and compact uv!



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

So one of my friends bought the bearded dragon juvi setup from [email protected] for her cornsnake at it was reduced to £100 and just wanted the exo terra which would of cost more alone. She also planned to use the hood and bulbs in it as well to illuminate the tank for a few hours a day. So today we set it all up and put the hood on and put the bulbs in. All worked. She then switched the switches on the hood off and one set of lights wont turn off, so the switch is broken! just got a text and one of the compact uv bulbs has also blown! Has anyone else had the same problem? She now has to take it back and hopes they will just replace the hood and don't want everything else back! I have suggested she just get some cheap energy saving bulbs to go in the sockets if she just want to light the tank up!


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Never had a problem with mine or the exo terra compact bulbs, sounds like that perhaps a short may have caused the problem?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Had no issues with the lights not switching off, but all my Exo Terra bulbs blew within days, so don't rate them, sorry.

Had 2 Arcadia UV compacts blow in exo compact hoods also.

I have now got Exo Dual Tops with Arcadia UV tubes, no issues. Exo Halogen bulb (£12) blew in a week, 20 watt ebay 99p job, has been burning for a few months now. 

Be very carefull what wattage bulbs you put in the compact hoods, about 26 watts is max. I put 2 x 35 watt halogens in one, it melted ! :lol2:

Can't comment on UV for corns, as no experience of what they need.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Well may just get some bulbs that fit the sockets that are cheap so can be replaced easily. Not bothered about the uv for the corns it was just for viewing so would only be on about a hour a day so just used the lights in the set.


----------

